# Great day - OXON Meet - SUNDAY 6 FEB 2004, 1300 - J10 M40



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

OK, the inaugural M40 meet is set.

Sunday 6th February 2004, 1300 at the M40 J10 services.

Cruise will be west across to Enstone, Charlbury, back towards Woodstock, finishing at the Turnpike, Cassington.

The Turnpike is near the Peartree Roundabout, A34.

Those that want grub make it clear in reply and Iâ€™ll gather number for booking.

*COME ON, CLEAN IT THE MORNING, SHOW IT OFF IN THE AFTERNOON *:wink:

*Confirmed so farâ€¦*
Omen666
Nutts
T7
Terri_TT
Multiprocess
ttStu
v6vin

*ROUTE*
Larger images available here for download, or here for viewing in browser. I will bring printed copies as well.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/omen666/RouteThumb.jpg

*Maybees*
R6BTT

*Can't make it*
Sonicmonkey (slim chance if plans change)
Paul-S3 (Happy Birthday for Sunday mate)
UK225
Stu-Oxfordshire
Kell
CH_Peter

We can discuss a cruise down to CC on 19th. Jog has suggested getting the SolenTTers group to drive up to Chievely Services at A34/M4 Junction for combined cruise down to CC. MikeyB is staying with me for CC and will join us.

Please do your best to support, I look forward to meeting you all.

Best

Omen :wink:[/img]


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

I might be up for that

can get a bit tiring treking out to MK ,Windsor or Bath (Tyresmoke meets)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Ok lets get some dates to get people's availability.

What would people prefer? Sat, Sunday or evening in the week?

If weekend how about Feb 5th/6th or 12th/13th?

Meet J10 services.

Route for cruise? Anyone got ideas?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

It's very quiet out there...anyone want to meet up?

I was hoping to get a mini-cruise going down to CC of the 19th, any takers for that?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

C'mon Damon round 'em up!!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I'd like to try and get a meet organised before Castle Combe on the 19th Feb. Time is short so any evening or weekend is good for me. Only restrictions my Social Director has in place are Sunday mornings and Tuesday evenings, they are not available for me.

I thought meet at J10 services, little cruise and a bite to eat at Oxford Arms, Kirtlington.

We can discuss a cruise down to CC on 19th. Jog has suggested getting the SolenTTers group to drive up to Chievely Services at A34/M4 Junction for combined cruise down to CC.

If we can't get a meet organised, it would be good to get the cruise to CC organised at the least.

Please respond with availability. Weekend or evening?

I've gathered a list of names by 'Who's in Oxfordshire' and searching forum. This list is:

sonicmonkey
nutts
t7
Paul-S3
CH_Peter
jonno
Stu-Oxfordshire 
jim909
Carlos
Kell
Terri_TT
Nimbus
R6BTT
NaughTTy

and nearby

phodge
Weiner

If I've not 'found' you please show you're 'hand' and join us for some fun.

For those attending I can promise a David Brent look-a-like as special guest :wink:

Best

Omen


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Don't forget R6BTT and NaughTTy.... (both bottom of M40, as is Kell)

Nutts and I will be out in Hook Norton on Friday 4th for TT-related beers so if anyone else can make it then I'll post up when and where.

We also currently have a free day Sunday 6th.

And yes we would defn be up for a cruise to Coombe - we were looking forward to doing the back route from Chippy.... 

Lou


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Lou, have added to list.

I think the weekend is best. The SolenTTers cruise on Weds was good fun, but done in pitch blackness.

Shall we provisionally set 6th as a stake in the ground? How's that for everyone?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Lou, have added to list.

I think the weekend is best. The SolenTTers cruise on Weds was good fun, but done in pitch blackness.

Shall we provisionally set 6th as a steak in the ground? How's that for everyone?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Is there an echo in here??


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

no...no...no....no....

Edit steak for stake  but it submitted new entry and can't delete old one now. 

Bare with me I'll get there...eventually


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

omen666 said:


> no...no...no....no....
> 
> Edit steak for stake  but it submitted new entry and can't delete old one now.
> 
> Bare with me I'll get there...eventually


Edit "bare" for "bear" and we'll finally be getting somewhere...  :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Well spotted. New Sig is an improvement :wink:

Fancy a quick dash up the M40 on the 6th Feb?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Well spotted. New Sig is an improvement :wink:
> 
> Fancy a quick dash up the M40 on the 6th Feb?


Maybe 

I'll probably be up nr Bicester on 11th...


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

We are going to set the date for the 6th unless groundswell of objections/alternative date.

Come on, let's get momentum going for a regular meet.

[smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As in IM, we're 95% certain (prob more in reality!!)...


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Uptake is a bit slow, would it be more attended if it is the 13th of Feb?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Definitely can't do the 13th  Got to pick up kids from my parents after a night away


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

May be able to do 6th - definitely can't do 13th as I will be Skiing  
It depends on how mant TT Brownie points I use up as I will be TTing friday night, saturday - Sunday as well will be pushing it I fear ...


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I know there are more of you out there....come on...do something different this Sunday. 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Defo can't do 13th...


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Were sticking with this Sunday....all 4 of us


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yep - as PM'd. I'm going home this weekend (Fri to Monday) so won't be able to make it. Defo up for one in the future though.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Were sticking with this Sunday....all 4 of us


Cosy :wink: :-*


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Multiprocess is coming too 

Nice one Lee.


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Lost track of when and where. Are you meeting at jcn 10 of M40? Where is jcn 10? I'm up in Rugby on Saturday returning to Somerset Sunday. Could go via A34.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

ttstu said:


> Lost track of when and where. Are you meeting at jcn 10 of M40? Where is jcn 10? I'm up in Rugby on Saturday returning to Somerset Sunday. Could go via A34.


Hi Stu

J10 M40 at 1300.

J10 is Brackley, J11 is Banbury, J9 is Bicester.

If you come down the A5 and then A43 at Towcester shouldn't take more than 1.5hrs.

Would be good to see you. We have an hours cruise planned across Oxfordshire's best roads and grub after. You could skip the grub and be on your way by 1500.


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi all.

Is a Northern visitor allowed to join this run  . If so I`ll join you  .

Mike


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

v6vin said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Is a Northern visitor allowed to join this run  . If so I`ll join you  .
> 
> Mike


Of course....  ...nurvaner me self

PM'd


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

rec'eed route tonight, a bit short so have extended it. Re-running it Sat morning to check for roadworks etc.

It's a beaut, not to miss.

2 members joining late as passers-thru.

So if your borderline/sitting on fence....you'll miss out.

Omen


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

So those who are coming, who is up for grub afterwards?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

What time do you think we would be eating?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

1330 - 1430 cruise then pub, should be eating by 1500 (ish)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

omen666 said:


> 1330 - 1430 cruise then pub, should be eating by 1500 (ish)


Hope you have a good meet, Damon. Was good to see you yesterday (twice!). Had I not spent all day at AmD, have someone coming this morning to service my pinball table, and be going to Cirque du Soleil tomorrow night, I'd have tried to make it...


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

jampott said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > 1330 - 1430 cruise then pub, should be eating by 1500 (ish)
> ...


No worries mate, it was worth coming back to hear that wonderful exhaust on that wonderful engine...I want one 

We'll get the meets in the calendar early, and see of we can alternate north/south Oxon.

Just run the route this morning to check it out....its a beaut, wouldn't mind following you around it listening to the new pipes. :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Route has been posted for tomorrow's meet at the top of thread

Omen


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Just had a moment of anxiety...should I have posted the route on the web? :?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

See you tomorrow - services car park at Cherwell I guess - forecourt too busy... and yes we will be eating 

Lou


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I will be meeting Terri_TT and v6vin at Turnpike for 1240 and then coming up to Cherwell Services for 1300.

Multiprocess, Nutts, T7 and ttStu are going to be at Cherwell for 1300.

See ya later :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I will be there for 1300 traffic permitting but it shouldn't be bad!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Good to meet you all today  Those backroads were just a tad quick


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

thought id posted in this thread?

good meeting you all. Hope you had a good meal.

cheers

Paul.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone for taking part. Good to meet you all.

Next one will be post TTorquay.

Mark, I'll work on my corner preparation before then :wink:

Now you all need to watch Cruise for All thread for the cruise to Castle Combe

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=37236


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Just arrived home  No I'm not that slow :roll: stopped for another drink on the way home :wink: [smiley=cheers.gif]

Had a fantastic time Thanks to all :-* Thanks to Damon for organising it :-* Great to see Lou and Mark again :-* and great to meet Mike (My chauffeur  :-* ) Lee, Paul, Hannah and especially the lovely Bethan :-* If you ever need a babysitter I'll be there 

Can't wait for the next time 8)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I haven't just got home but was too knackered to even look at the laptop last night! :lol:

Those back roads were a tad fast but a hell of a lot of fun!! :wink:

Very nice indeed to meet you all, roll on the next one, Damon have you organised it yet?!?!? :lol:

Catch you all soon and some of you in two weeks!!

Lee


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Really annoyed I couldn't make it - sorry folks, still no TT for me. Don't think I can shout any louder at the bl^*&y body shop :evil: :evil:


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks to you all for making me feel welcome, thanks to Omen for organising it all. Was nice to meet you all, especially to my navigator Terri

:-* .

Mike


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Sorry I couldn't make it. Although I knew it was jcn 10 I couldn't remember the time! As it is I was back in Somerset by 1.30.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

v6vin said:


> Thanks to you all for making me feel welcome, thanks to Omen for organising it all. Was nice to meet you all, especially to my navigator Terri
> 
> :-* .
> 
> ...


----------

